# The Roman Empire



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2003)

I've been collecting some of the better links regarding the Roman Empire, as explored online. I'll try to keep this a continuing process, and feel free to suggest your own links. Anything for a Romano-phile like myself. 


The Roman Empire at the BBC: Romans


The British Museum: Rome


PBS cover the Roman Empire: The Roman Empire ni the First Century

Then there's Roman-Empire.net: The illustrated history of the Roman Empire


Maps of the Roman Empire: Maps of the Ancient World


----------



## Enferos (Aug 23, 2003)

would you happen to know anything about the Library of Alexandria, i've been very interested by this but can't seem to find information on it 

actually, there was an hour-long program on TV a couple of months back (tha last re-run) i was taping it but then my li'l bro came and turned it off....   

ummm...i just suddenly remember that Alexander is greek, : hope it's alright that i put this post in here, cos there aren't really any topic on the greeks  :-


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll try and do a search later today - and probably open a new thread on the subject. I know it was burned more than once - but I'll have to go and look up exact dates. Back soon...


----------



## Alexa (Dec 9, 2004)

Brian, I don't know if you are still interested. Just in case, here you have a link : http://ancienthistory.about.com/od/romeancientrome/

I like a lot this site. Hope you'll like it, too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2004)

Some interesting links in there - will check them out later. thanks for that.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 10, 2004)

Yours are not bad at all. Btw your old avatar makes me smile.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the link to the maps of the Roman Empire Brian, I have been looking for similar things myself over the last few weeks, just wish I found this thread sooner!*


----------



## jof (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey i love the Roman Empire, There are numerous fiction books about it that you should read, certainly the Emporer Series by Conn Uggulden, theyre a fictional account of Ceasers life. Fantastic. Not sure if i can post that in here though, apologies if i cant. Well worth a look though if you
a)Like reading (why else would you be on tos forum )
b)are interested in ancient Rome (if you wernt id be disturbed to find you on this thread )


----------



## Neurolanis (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank-you for those links, Brian! I am researching the English-Scottish border from 400-600 BC, including the Roman Empire!


----------



## jof (Jul 16, 2006)

Iggulden-Sorry, it wouldnt let me edit my post and i only realised when there was a new post.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Sep 17, 2006)

Rome....how I miss her.  Those grand old days in which you could conquer a small country by day, and then drink and eat yourself silly at the victory banquet/orgy/celebration later that night.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 28, 2006)

It was a great link...although I still haven't found written proof that the Romans did not invade Britain but were actually invited, as mentioned by a Historian last year


----------



## The Ace (Nov 2, 2006)

Neurolanis said:


> Thank-you for those links, Brian! I am researching the English-Scottish border from 400-600 BC, including the Roman Empire!


 
www.theantonineguard.org.uk  We are also drawing people's attention to the fact that the oldest frontier system in the Roman Empire was the Gask Ridge, right here in Scotland.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2006)

Whereasbouts is Gask Ridge, please, The Ace? Also, you having problems with the website? If so, let me know and I'll do what I can to sort you out.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 4, 2006)

These any help, Brian? For the full story, go to:
The Roman Gask Project


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 4, 2006)

Ah, right - so it's along after Ardoch? Thanks for the link, pyanfaruk - it's lovely countryside in that part of the country - well worth visiting.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 4, 2006)

Cheers, Pyanfunk, your maps are a better choice than my written description ( natural feature running from Falkirk (Trimontium) to Perth  (Bertha).  A series of watchtowers and a roman road run along the crest of the ridge.   Recent archaeological research suggests that this predates the Rhein Pallisade by around a Century.
  Roman living history groups can also provide information (especially on the military front) as they test replica Roman equipment;

  Legio II Augusta
  The Ermine Street Guard (Legio XX Valeria Victrix)
  The Roman Military Research Society (Legio XIIII  Augusta

    These groups all have websites, which could provide valuable information


----------



## The Ace (Nov 4, 2006)

I said:


> Ah, right - so it's along after Ardoch? Thanks for the link, pyanfaruk - it's lovely countryside in that part of the country - well worth visiting.


 
  Try living there.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 5, 2006)

Spenting 18 months renting in Menstrie, near Stirling, until this September. Falkirk, not so nice, Stirling, very nice.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow - thanks for the links Brian.  As my books are centred around post-Roman Britain, all the info I can get about that time is just so helpful.  And those links definitely were.  Thanks again.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 8, 2006)

They say Ardoch looks awe inspiring in the sunlight, I wouldn't know, I've only lived in Perth for 30 years


----------

